# What is the difference between HR22 & HR23



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

I am looking to pick up a HD DVR. I've read so much that my eyes are bleeding. I still have a question though. What is the difference between the HR22 and the HR23?

TIA,

LouPenya


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

azphi said:


> I am looking to pick up a HD DVR. I've read so much that my eyes are bleeding. I still have a question though. What is the difference between the HR22 and the HR23?
> 
> TIA,
> 
> LouPenya


The HR23 has wide-band tuners so it doesn't need BBCs. Other then that, functionally they are pretty much identical.

This may be helpful...

```
Model  Manufacturer   HDD(GB)   OTA   Color  BBC   
HR20                   
       -700           300       Yes   S      Yes 
       -100           300/320   Yes   B/S    Yes 
HR21                   
       -700           300/320   No    B      Yes 
       -200           300/320   No    B      Yes 
       -200Pro        500       No    B      Yes 
       -100           300/320   No    B      Yes 
HR22       
       -100           500       No    B      Yes 
HR23       
       -700           500       No    B      No 
  
Notes: 
1.  BBC-Broad Band Converter are required in non-SWM configurations 
    with the exception of the HR23 which has Wide Band tuners. 
2.  Colors: B-Black, S-Silver 
3.  Manufacturers: 
    -100 = Thomson/Audiovox
    -200 = Samsung
    -300 = Philips
    -400 = Hughes
    -500 = Humax
    -600 = LG
    -700 = Pace Micro Technology
    -800 = NEC
4.  The HR21/HR22/HR23 require the AM21 to receive OTA.
5.  The HR20-100 needs an external antenna to operate in RF mode.
    All other HR2x receivers currently manufactured have internal
    antennas.
```
Mike


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

I am using the swm sl3 slimline. So if I understand the bbc is not an issue. Is there any one manufacturer that is better than another?

Pace vs. Thomson?

LouPenya


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

azphi said:


> I am using the swm sl3 slimline. So if I understand the bbc is not an issue. Is there any one manufacturer that is better than another?
> 
> Pace vs. Thomson?
> 
> LouPenya


That's correct. Any HR2x with SWM doesn't need BBCs but even with regular inputs the HR23 doesn't need them.

As to which is better. It would seem that the -100s might be more problematic the the others. You'll find other opinions here on that one though...:grin:

Mike


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

thanks for the help


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Everything has been covered except the real answer!

1


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

jdspencer said:


> Everything has been covered except the real answer!
> 
> 1


What would the real answer be? I hope it is not a big difference because I bough the HR22-100 last night.

LouPenya


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think he means that the difference between 22 and 23 is 1.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

The HR23 IMO would have been the better way to go, it's a pity no one just came out and said that before you made the purchase. I have noticed a slightly better PQ with it and I have not heard any slow remote response complaints about it.



azphi said:


> What would the real answer be? I hope it is not a big difference because I bough the HR22-100 last night.
> 
> LouPenya


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can confirm that the HR23 has the same slow remote response as other DVRs.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

azphi said:


> What would the real answer be? I hope it is not a big difference because I bough the HR22-100 last night.
> 
> LouPenya


I have 2 HR22-100's that the PQ is excellent and they work fine for me and should work fine for you. Do I wish they had a faster response to remote commands, yes. Although this seems to be a problem with all of the HR models. Even if the PQ is actually slightly better on the HR23, if you don't have one you will never know the difference.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I can confirm that the HR23 has the same slow remote response as other DVRs.


It's definitely slower then my HR20-700 but not like my HR21-100 has been. I would consider it acceptable. Although, I would love all of the be as fast as my HR20...near instantaneous...almost. :grin:

To the OP, your HR22 is just fine. 

Mike


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

azphi said:


> What would the real answer be? I hope it is not a big difference because I bough the HR22-100 last night.
> 
> LouPenya


Lou you've probably seen it 100 times on here in all you reading, if you "bought" this unit from Best Buy, Costco, et al you are simply leasing the unit from directv.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think he means that the difference between 22 and 23 is 1.


Kind of like "This is Spinal Tap." "Our amp is louder because it goes to 11." Using the same logic, the 23 must be better than the 22.

SMK


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

jodyguercio said:


> Lou you've probably seen it 100 times on here in all you reading, if you "bought" this unit from Best Buy, Costco, et al you are simply leasing the unit from directv.


I wanted to own not lease, there for I did not purchase from the big box stores. It seems that the only real difff is the wide band tuners and maybe better PQ. I'm not that concerned with the PQ, I have a old Mits 65" pre hdmi. I use the componenet.

LouPenya


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

PQ is all the same between the boxes


----------



## SledDog (May 6, 2007)

azphi said:


> I wanted to own not lease, there for I did not purchase from the big box stores.
> LouPenya


You may want to double check with DirecTV, but your HR22 is probably leased. I believe that all receivers put in service in and after 2006 are leased only. Unless you purchased it from someone, or you yourself, paid the full price for it.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

No it's not.
I have an HR20-100 and an HR23-700 and the Picture quality on the HR23 is better. The colors are crisper and brighter, I have been calibrating TV's for high end HTS for about 20 years, but the real test is that I can switch back and forth on the same channel and my Wife can tell me which unit she is watching. Admittedly she does not think the difference is all that big.



Monty23 said:


> PQ is all the same between the boxes


----------

